# New hardscape for 55Gal Mbuna tank



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

It's not finished, but getting much closer to my vision. A couple more rocks, and the eviction of that dragon and Easter island head will go a long way. Also, the stock will be changing significantly over the next 30 days.






I'd love to hear thoughts


----------

